

Chefs Daniel Patterson and Roy Choi Reimagine Fast Food - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/chefs-daniel-patterson-and-roy-choi-reimagine-fast-food-1427727487

======
scentoni
> garum—a highly flavored fermented beef extract

I'm guessing they actually mean
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_sauce](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_sauce)
from Thailand or Vietnam, rather than
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garum](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garum) from
the Roman Empire. In any case, a fish sauce, not a beef extract.

------
pbreit
I like the thought but this strikes me as over-vanitized. I'd like to see
something that goes directly after McDonalds but with reasonably healthy fare.
Putting "fast food" in the Tenderloin doesn't even make any sense. There are a
zillion inexpensive, fast options serving mostly whole foods in the Loin and
few or no chains.

~~~
joshfraser
It makes sense to me. It's cheaper rent to get started. Foodies will make the
trek because of the founders, and the neighborhood locals will have a new
alternative to McDonalds.

~~~
pbreit
There are no McDonalds in the Tenderloin. People who live and work in the
Tenderloin do not eat at McDonalds. The notion that putting a restaurant in
the Tenderloin that somehow represents an alternative to what we know as "fast
food" is absurd.

